# Germany Freelance Visa



## waqasars (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi,

Can anybody provide the information about Freelance Visa? My friend is a computer engineer and he is from Pakistan. He wants to apply for freelance visa. I checked only ausländerbehörde berlin providing the information about this visa. 

Can we apply this visa at any ausländerbehörde?


Regards,
Waqas Arshad


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, you can only apply directly at the Ausländerbehörde without previously having obtained a visa if you're a citizen of the US, Canada, Australia and a few other privileged countries. Otherwise your friend would need to apply directly to the German embassy or consulate for the freelancer visa. Which might be more difficult than dealing directly with a local office.


----------



## waqasars (Jun 23, 2016)

This visa can be applied only in Germany. Non eu citizen can enter in country on schengen visa but i am not sure whether he can apply for this visa or not.

The only information is available on Ausländerbehörde Berlin website. 

No other website is providing the information about this visa.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

waqasars said:


> This visa can be applied only in Germany. Non eu citizen can enter in country on schengen visa but i am not sure whether he can apply for this visa or not.


It is not possible to convert a Schengen "C" Visa to a freelance permit. Pakistani citizens need to apply for a "D" Visa at their local German Consulate.

However, it is very difficult to apply for this permit from abroad, he'll need a good business plan and potential contracts.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

*Sunshine* said:


> It is not possible to convert a Schengen "C" Visa to a freelance permit. Pakistani citizens need to apply for a "D" Visa at their local German Consulate.
> 
> However, it is very difficult to apply for this permit from abroad, he'll need a good business plan and potential contracts.



Does Germany give freelance visa? If yes, where I can find more information. Please advise.


----------

